# Mount Holly, NJ - Gentleman'S time is running out



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11775366 

This was told to me he is a great dog..looked over becasue he is 6????? that is a great age..please they told me he is a great dog..there is not a time here..once they fill..they have to kill


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Gentleman'S time is running out Mount Holly N.J.*

His discription makes him sound perfect! I cannot believe he has been there almost a month. Beautiful.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Gentleman'S time is running out Mount Holly N.J.*

He didn't get posted on petfinders till about a week, a week and a half ago. I call and asked why and was told they don't do the posts someone comes in and does it for them.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Gentleman'S time is running out Mount Holly N.J.*










PETNOTE:i LOST MY WAY FROM HOME ON 8/5 AND HAVE BEEN HERE AT THE SHELTER SINCE AND IN THAT TIME, I HAVE BECOME ONE OF THE FAVORITES HERE. EVERYONE LOVES ME AND HAS COME TO SEE WHAT A WONDERFUL DOG I AM. I WOULD DO ANYTHIng TO MAKE YOU HAPPY. I WILL SIT FOR YOU, GIVE YOU MY PAW, SIT ON MY HIND LEGS, AND EVEN TALK. I OBVIOUSLY HAD SOMEONE WHO TRAINED ME VERY WELL BUT I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO THEM. NOW I AM WAITING HERE AT THE SHELTER READY TO GO, SO IF YOU THINK YOU WOULD BE ABLE TO GIVE ME A GREAT HOME, WHY DON'T YOU STOP BY TO MEET ME. I AM APPROX 5 YEARS OLD AND I WEIGH 86 LBS. I AM ALSO HOUSEBROKEN. THANKS. ST/SC



Please give this pet a second chance. Visit the shelter and fill out an application today. If calling the shelter about this dog, please refer to the identification number of the animal when calling. Thanks! 
Burlington County Animal Shelter
Mount Holly, NJ 
609-265-5073


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Gentleman'S time is running out Mount Holly N.J.*

i like him a lot. i hope someone can help him


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Gentleman'S time is running out Mount Holly N.J.*

This is the perfect dog, can anyone help him?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Gentleman'S time is running out Mount Holly N.J.*

This is a duplicate post, will bump the original back up



Link to original thread


----------

